# In Canada, politicians spend our tax dollars arguing about fake cows



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 18, 2010)

Cheese store fights to keep cow statue on roof
CBC News
Wednesday, February 17, 2010 


_The fake cow has stood on top of Cheddar Et Cetera for almost two years. (CBC)_ 

Staff at a cheese store in Ottawa?s east end are fighting to keep a statue of a cow mounted on the store?s roof.

Bylaw officers recently visited Cheddar Et Cetera in Orleans to tell the manager he was breaking a rule that prohibits banners or promotional objects from being placed above a store's roofline.

The fake bovine has stood on top of the store for almost two years, and the store has collected 1,500 signatures on a petition calling for changes to the bylaw.

Bob Monette, the city councillor for the area, said he?s working on a motion that would allow the cow to stay put.

?It?s not always one size fits all,? Monette said. ?We need to show some compromise here, and obviously the community feels quite strongly on it.?

Monette?s motion on the issue will go before the city?s planning and environment committee on Feb. 23.

?What the motion will basically say is asking them to come back with a full report on roof signs by the end of 2010,? he said. He?d also like the committee to agree to an exception to allow the cow to stay up until the full report is filed.


----------



## Domo (Feb 18, 2010)

David Baxter said:


> 'We need to show some compromise here, and obviously the community feels quite strongly on it.”


I laughed at this and then realised Australia has tonnes of rediculous, giant statues like that all over the place :lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 23, 2010)

Cow statue can stay on Ottawa cheese shop
CBC News
Tuesday, February 23, 2010

A beloved roof-top cow statue that breaches an Ottawa bylaw can stay perched on an Orl?ans cheese shop for now.

On Tuesday morning, Ottawa's planning and environment committee ruled that the black-and-white bovine above Cheddar Et Cetera could stay put until the end of 2010. The St. Albert Cheese Co-operative, which owns the store, had been ordered to remove the statue because it breaches a ban on promotional objects and banners above a store's roofline. The order led to an outcry from local residents.

At Tuesday's meeting, the committee asked staff to review the bylaw.

"We have to show some common sense, we have to show some reason whenever we make decisions," said committee member Bob Monette, councillor for Orl?ans ward.

He had proposed the reprieve and the review of the ban after hearing the statue was important to local residents, the cheese shop and the cheese co-operative.

About 1,500 people signed a petition in support of keeping the cow where it has stood for almost two years.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 23, 2010)

Good, now they focus on the real problem -- the Canadian flags on the roof


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 23, 2010)

In fact, that was one of the arguments made by those opposed to the bylaw: If we put a Canadian flag up there, would you really order us to take that down too?


----------

